# moving to costa brava



## julie-n (Jul 20, 2008)

living in benidorm is there a spaish version of council tax.or charges for services


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

julie-n said:


> living in benidorm is there a spaish version of council tax.or charges for services


Err well, yes.
I was confused about you saying moving to the Costa Brava ...... Benidorm is on the Costa Blanca 

It differs by area & size of house etc.
For a 2 bed detached on 800 sq mtr plot with pool in Northern CB its €400 a year. Obviously if the place is smaller or a flat then the figure will be less.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

ONE thing - Be careful as sometimes some services like rubbish collection are billed separately. We found this out purely by chance - but were not penalised as it was due 100% to a communication failure twixt The Town hall and catastro - for which we had issued "denuncias" every year for 5 years!. 

Also be aware that the amount depends on the catastral value. These are not reviewed yearly and folk occasionally get a bit of a shock as it suddenly jumps - NORMALLY a change of ownership provokes a catastral re-evaluation.


----------

